# Late night arrival on Kona-where to eat?



## Pappy Mentos (May 7, 2013)

We are booked to land in Kona at 7:30 pm local time for our trip in July. We're staying at the Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort, which I understand is about 10 miles from the airport. Are there any places to eat on the way, especially on a Sunday night? Also, as we will be on Eastern time, we might be ready to collapse after a quick meal, so are there any 24 hour grocery stores nearby to stock up on Monday morning if we wake up at 5 am?


----------



## DeniseM (May 7, 2013)

Kailua-Kona is a city on the Big Island of Hawaii.  Your timeshare is steps away from many restaurants where you can get something to eat. 

Safeway is open 24 hrs - http://www.safeway.com/ShopStores/Store-Locator-Results.page?


----------



## Pappy Mentos (May 8, 2013)

Thank you Denise. Any recommendations for a good family restaurant?


----------



## Luanne (May 8, 2013)

As Denise mentioned, there are lots of restaurants along Ali'i Drive in Kona.  Just about any of them would be family friendly.  Many people like Bubba Gump's, and it has a great location.  Not a favorite of ours, but that's because it's a chain.  We like the Kona Brew Bub, but that can be tricky to find and there could be a wait.  Splasher's Grill is another good one on Ali'i.


----------



## DeniseM (May 8, 2013)

Pappy Mentos said:


> Thank you Denise. Any recommendations for a good family restaurant?



Walk out the resort driveway and turn right - within a few steps you will have a multitude of choices.


----------



## Pappy Mentos (May 8, 2013)

Thank you Luanne and Denise. We were a little nervous about landing on a Sunday evening based upon a bad experience on our trip to the Caribbean last year. We landed after dark to find no places to eat at or near the airport. Then due to poor directions from the car rental desk and road construction, we drove for over 2 hours on what was supposed to be a 15 minute drive to our hotel, unable to find any business open where we could get food or even ask directions. We wouldn't want to go through that again, especially after an 11+ hour flight.


----------



## crf450x (May 8, 2013)

*Huggos on the Rock*

Huggos on the Rock is the casual side of the Huggos restaurant and we had a nice meal there just a few weeks ago.  Not too far from where you will be staying and certainly walkable but considering you will be travel weary they have a very convenient parking lot in front of the restaurant.  It will also put you in the perfect mood and start your trip off right, since the tables and chairs are on the sand and you can kick off you shoes if you like...

http://huggosontherocks.com/


----------



## DeniseM (May 8, 2013)

You will find little or nothing on the way from the airport, but steps away from your resort you will find restaurant row.


----------



## SmithOp (May 8, 2013)

If you look at Denise's map there is a Walmart right next to the Safeway.  You will be coming on 19 from the top left, coming from the airport.  There isn't any restaurants up there, just the McD in Walmart or the deli in Safeway.  It's up on the hill to the left. 

If you instead turn right at Palani it will take you past several strip malls with fast food.  Most restaurants will close by 9pm on Sunday, so you may be cutting it close.  Keep on down the hill and bear left at the bottom and you will be on Alii dr.  Follow it to the resort.  I would take this route, you will pass all the eateries and go through the heart of Kona.  I would eat before you check in, the star on the map is downtown Kona, not the resort which is a few miles down Alii, not walkable IMO.


----------



## DeniseM (May 8, 2013)

The Wyndham resort is really close to downtown - for instance, it's .7 miles to Bongo Bens, which is in the Coconut Grove Market Place with many food choices.  From Bongo Ben's on, the restaurants are pretty much shoulder to shoulder for the next 2 miles.  We walked to dinner every night.


----------



## SmithOp (May 8, 2013)

Hmm, I thought Wyndham was further down Alii, sounds like you're talking about Royal Kona resort that close to Huggos and Bongos.  I don't like walking that section at night, no sidewalks once you go past Bongos.


----------



## DeniseM (May 8, 2013)

Google it - it's .7 miles.  Sure they can drive, that isn't my point - my point is that food is very, very close.  

BTW - The Royal Kona resort is only .2 mi. from the Coconut Grove Market Place.


----------



## MuranoJo (May 8, 2013)

Pappy,

I highly recommend the Pine Tree Cafe, which is very close to the airport (you can see a map in the link).  What's really great is there's a grocery store right next door, so you can stock up on some basics before heading to the condo, all in one stop.

The Pine Tree Cafe is cafe style, not fancy at all, but the menu is very diverse and prices are really reasonable.  You could even get the food 'to go' and take back to the condo with you.  I'm sure you'll be tired and anxious to get to the condo after your trip, and this would be fairly quick and convenient.

Edited to add:  I just noticed they're only open until 8 pm on Sundays, rats.  That's surely cutting it too close for you.  However, they do have delivery--perhaps you could schedule a delivery to the condo to be there when you arrive, and pre-pay with CC?


----------



## Luanne (May 8, 2013)

We've stayed at the Wyndham several times and would walk into town every morning for coffee.  I don't think I'd walk in for dinner though.  As someone said I wouldn't want ot be walking along that stretch of road after dark.


----------



## cowboy (May 9, 2013)

My wife and I always make it a point to eat at Lava Java which is on Ali'i drive in the coconut grove shopping center. There is ample parking in the rear of the shopping center. We have never had a bad meal there. They are famous for their breakfasts but the other meals are great also.


----------



## slip (May 9, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> Hmm, I thought Wyndham was further down Alii, sounds like you're talking about Royal Kona resort that close to Huggos and Bongos.  I don't like walking that section at night, no sidewalks once you go past Bongos.



I was thinking the same thing, especially since she kept saying "within steps"
But about three quarters of a mile sounds correct. I walked down to it from
Town to check it out while I was there. It is an easy walk and like you said no 
Real side walk but there is enough space to walk.


----------



## Jim Bryan (May 9, 2013)

http://www.windandsearestaurants.com/konacanoeclub/home.htm

Kona Canoe Club or Kona Inn

By all means PineTree Cafe on return to Airport.


----------



## talkamotta (May 9, 2013)

Second on the Kona Brewery.  Best food on the island.  I always like the pulled pork sandwich but I tried the pizza last time and it was great. 


Dont know when Costco closes but you could go there.  For later in the week it is .50/gal on gas.


----------



## Pappy Mentos (May 10, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for the responses. We reviewed the websites for the restaurants suggested and it appears most close by 9pm on Sunday, so we should be OK. Bubba Gump's and Splashers close at 10 pm, so there are options even if we are delayed.


----------



## DeniseM (May 10, 2013)

talkamotta said:


> Dont know when Costco closes but you could go there.  For later in the week it is .50/gal on gas.



What do you meant by this?  50¢ LESS?


----------

